# To breed or sell halter broodmare???



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

RS2011 said:


> Hello,
> OK, my step mom owns 2000 APHA breeding stock mare that she has been thinking about selling because she just doesn't have the time to breed her and raise/show a faol anymore. I am thinking of leasing the mare from her if she doesn't sell in the next 2 months. (Price is set at $1700 if interested) I'm just not sure on a stallion to cross with her and was hoping for some help.
> 
> Like I said she is breeding stock, no white other than a blaze and one sock
> ...


Do you have OLWS and HYPP test results on this mare? Without them, and considering her breeding, I wouldn't even think of breeding her. If she's clear of both, then I'd look for a homozygous tobiano paint stallion, so that hopefully you'll get some color. 

Also, don't know where you're located, but around here you might get $700 for Breed Stock Paint, you wouldn't even come close to $1700, unless she was under saddle also and had some ROM points. Just something to consider.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

OLWS isn't a horrible gene to carry as long as the stallion was tested negative for OLWS. But HYPP is a definite no for breeding, that is a possible time bomb even as a single carrier. Also, look past any stallion that is a HYPP carrier or has the stallion Impressive in their pedigree and has not been tested. 

As far as best stallion match, conformation shots would be needed to find a stallion that compliments her the best. Also, what would you be breeding for? What would are your plans for what the foal would be bred to do?


----------



## RS2011 (Mar 12, 2013)

I am looking to breed her to a N/N APHA halter stallion to get a halter baby. She is a color producer so I'm not worried about finding a homozygous paint stallion, but I would like to breed to a loud colored one. She has some points but was injured on her nose when she was younger and was takin out of the show ring, she now has a cut/scar on the fold of her nostril and was put out to be a broodmare. (its only about 2inches but enough to get her out of the ring) She has also produced a world champion halter foal and other top showing ones. We have rode her bareback a couple of times and she has rocking chair canter that surprised me. (was expecting a not so cumfy canter) I am located in south central Illinois and I'm not the one that set the 1700 price tag. I am going to try and get a good picture of her to put on here the only one I have at the moment is a head shot. I do have a pic of her 1 1/2 year old filly that is built almost just like her, a little lighter in muscle(to be expected with her young age) and the filly has the low/flat withers of the halter horse.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

So do you know if Decisively a Kid Paint is N/H or not?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Agreed. Wouldn't even consider it without a HYPP status, irregardless of what she's produced previously. But I'm guessing she was tested prior to previous breedings..?


----------

